# What's your favorite weight training exercise?



## chrisr116 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was thinking about this today at the gym.  I am curious what you folks favorite exercise in the weight room is.  

Mine is dips.  I have been doing them twice a week for 6 years now, and can damn near do them forever, it seems.  I remember on my 42nd birthday a few years ago, I set out to do 42 proper dips and ended up with 50.  On the other hand, my least favorite exercise that I do is dumbbell flyes...don't know why, I just don't care for them...

So, lets hear it guys...


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2013)

Funny you say that. Dips is mine also.  Never did them for years until Phil Hernon suggested them to me.  Seems like I can do a ton without feeling like I am going to injure myself.   Worked my way up to bw plus165 for 12 amd still climbing.   Best of all my shoulders feel great


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 3, 2013)

Shrugs db or barbell or what ever love shrugs. Love the bar u step into forget name hexagon bar


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine is typical but I like to bench always have.. I use to be able to do a lot more but I never use to work my whole body before either.. I try to have more symmetry now er days.... I use to looking like a chicken hawk!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 3, 2013)

Deadlift


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish mine was deadlift. But that's probably my least favorite. That and calf extensions. My favorite exercise is incline dumbbell press.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 3, 2013)

Stiff legged deads.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 3, 2013)

ShortStop said:


> Mine is typical but I like to bench always have.. I use to be able to do a lot more but I never use to work my whole body before either.. I try to have more symmetry now er days.... I use to looking like a chicken hawk!



That was mine too, until my sholder started bothering me when I would heavy bench.  I make sure and do my lower body every week for the same reason, don't want to look disproportional.  I see guys with huge upper bodies and stick legs in the gym regularly.  (Usually they are the ones wearing sweat pants year round with a tank top to show off their arms.)


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Squat, hands down.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 3, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Funny you say that. Dips is mine also.  Never did them for years until Phil Hernon suggested them to me.  Seems like I can do a ton without feeling like I am going to injure myself.   Worked my way up to bw plus165 for 12 amd still climbing.   Best of all my shoulders feel great



Yeah, they don't hurt my shoulders at all, no matter how many I do.  Are you using that leather belt with the chain to hold that weight when doing weighted dips?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well kind of, I improvised my own version.   I just took a 4' length of chain with a carabiner on on end and run the other down through my belt.  Just run the loose end through the weights and hook it up.  I also like to put 20# chains around my neck to help keep the lean.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 3, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Well kind of, I improvised my own version.   I just took a 4' length of chain with a carabiner on on end and run the other down through my belt.  Just run the loose end through the weights and hook it up.  I also like to put 20# chains around my neck to help keep the lean.



I like that idea with the chain.  The thing I don't like about the one I have been using is it feels like a dog choke chain.  The more weight I use the tighter it gets.  Thanks for the idea, I appreciate it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad to help!  What kind of belt do you have.  I have a thick 4" and it seems to work great.


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 3, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> That was mine too, until my sholder started bothering me when I would heavy bench.  I make sure and do my lower body every week for the same reason, don't want to look disproportional.  I see guys with huge upper bodies and stick legs in the gym regularly.  (Usually they are the ones wearing sweat pants year round with a tank top to show off their arms.)



LOL.. Yea I see that all the time too.. I never use to work legs or calves.. Now its a must especially calves because they stick out my shorts and everybody sees them ..... Legs have been the workout that I have made huge gains in the last few years.. I like legs now Big Wheels!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2013)

Any leg exercise rock....

Magnus stole my idea through mind theft..i got the same set up w/ chain i also ,like him, use to prevent wife take off during "alone time"  
With the boots of course...¿   in an unfinished basement..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 3, 2013)

ShortStop said:


> LOL.. Yea I see that all the time too.. I never use to work legs or calves.. Now its a must especially calves because they stick out my shorts and everybody sees them ..... Legs have been the workout that I have made huge gains in the last few years.. I like legs now Big Wheels!



I have been doing seated and standing calf raises for most every gym session for probably 6 months to a year now, instead of only on leg days.  I haven't really gained much size, as I think my calves are genetic, but what I have got is ripped.  I have veins wrapping all the way around my shins and veins everywhere on my calves when I get em pumped up.  Very defined now too.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 3, 2013)

curls in the squat rack


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Any leg exercise rock....
> 
> Magnus stole my idea through mind theft..i got the same set up w/ chain i also ,like him, use to prevent wife take off during "alone time"
> With the boots of course...¿   in an unfinished basement..



You forgot "Smooth up in ya" by Bulletboys playin in the background. :headbang:


----------



## thebrick (Dec 4, 2013)

I love deadlifts first, then any back exercise. Especially these days. Pulling is a lot easier on my shoulders than pressing


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 4, 2013)

Deadlifts and Squats are my favorite


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> You forgot "Smooth up in ya" by Bulletboys playin in the background. :headbang:



LOL..that dam song has been stuck im brain so i sent ozzy in to drag it out..now its back!! Gee thks!

Chris its better to be vascular in your calves as it shows good circulation . Kankles show bad return pipes.. keep it up  ..u could pin test suspension at site!   Yeeouch is what i said for a week..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 4, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> You forgot "Smooth up in ya" by Bulletboys playin in the background. :headbang:



That song is actually on my gym playlist..haha


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not many songs you can set pr's to in the gym and the bedroom!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

HAHAHA  ..Great chris ,so when you hear it ,im sure now you will vision a buffalo and its prey on a king size chunk a foam. Such magic splender of animability..


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2013)

Squats #1 back in the not torn to fuck body days I routinely toook 600 
for down sets of 12-15 reps ass to calves . I loved it. 2nd would be bent barbell rows old school style with a long stretch at bottom on a platform or box/bench . Could knock off good strict ones at 405-455 for 8-12 reps. 
Of course those are internet lifts . Real poundage would have been 135 for triples wearing a 8 ply suit with kevlar wraps and a belt thick enough to tow the queen mary. The  rows would be with a 10 lb plate on each side for a hard loose 4-5 reps.. But i like both of those best. This is along the lines of those tshirts that say I don't care what you use to bench. Guess what ? 
Those that wear that shirt will need to shut the fuck up when they can no longer move the poundages of the prime years. 
Hey im just kidding .. love me some rows and squats.    T


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cable flys.


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 5, 2013)

Another one I like is skull crushers with dips coming a close 2nd for triceps.. The backbone of my tri's workout.. I prefer dips being my primary when not doing chest on the same day.. When I super set arms that way Im not tired and I can use maximum weight


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 5, 2013)

ShortStop said:


> Another one I like is skull crushers with dips coming a close 2nd for triceps.. The backbone of my tri's workout.. I prefer dips being my primary when not doing chest on the same day.. When I super set arms that way Im not tired and I can use maximum weight



I LOVE dips! My bread and butter for tris are dips and deadskulls (skullcrushers where you extend from a dead stop with bar pausing for a second on the floor above your head).

I really like squatting as much as it hurts, it feels so good. 

Another favorite exercise is Neutral Grip Db press.  I haven't done BB bench in years after it fucked up my shoulder.


----------



## LastChance (Dec 5, 2013)

My favorite is dumbell incline press.  Deadlifts are getting there though...only because I am getting a lot better at them and can really see the effect they have in my lower back.  I guess I am just liking them AFTER I do them lol.  The actual doing....not so much.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Favorite lift.. hmmm that's tough. I usually focus on the lifts I HATE to do. So if you mean favorite as in what I do most it's probably dead lift, squat, incline press, weighted lunges... Favorite as in what I enjoy.. cable flys/cable press, declined dumbbell or barbell press, reverse grip bent over rows..


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate deadlifts my worst exercise for sure...


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 6, 2013)

Love deads second to shrugs. No bs there u against the bar.


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 8, 2013)

Im old school so mine would be dumbell pullovers. I like deadlifts too but they take so much outta me.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 8, 2013)

reverse curls


----------



## jameshundson (Jan 3, 2014)

My favorite Dumbbell Exercises,Barbell Exercises,Strength Exercises,Bowflex Exercises.


----------



## reckbates (Jan 5, 2014)

Power cleans, or box squats... Or standing military press...


----------



## hawkeyes56 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skullcrushers... my elbows hate them and straightening my arms out the first time the next morning I do too but my tri's love them and I just cannot let them go.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's the one where you take the weight and lift it and then put it back down again? Yeah that one


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 10, 2014)

I like deadlifts and weighted chin-ups. Nothing builds back like those exercises.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> I like deadlifts and weighted chin-ups. Nothing builds back like those exercises.



Yeah, I'm sore as hell from a hard session of pullups mixed with cardio the other day.  It is hard to get at my back muscles and get em sore, but I did finally achieve true back soreness.  Kind of like the sore muscles from deads.  Deep soreness....


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deadlifts. Also I love hammer strength machines but they can be hard to find.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 11, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> What's the one where you take the weight and lift it and then put it back down again? Yeah that one



Deadlift?


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 11, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> Deadlift?



I think that meets my description...so sure.


----------



## jameshundson (Feb 10, 2014)

Dead-lifts for sure when I can do them.


----------



## rockettrip (Feb 13, 2014)

Leg extensions, t bar rows, seated calf 3 way tie


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pull ups I read years ago that Arnold Schwarzenegger would do 50 reps how ever many sets it took to get there. When i first started i think i could do like 5 now i get 20 reps on my first set, i start every back workout with 50 pullups


----------



## SteveAllen (Feb 14, 2014)

Deadlifts,push ups and Squats Re my favorite workouts. I do these exercises in the gym and i think these are best workouts for weight training.
Brienshamp Personal Trainer


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 14, 2014)

hang cleans


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 14, 2014)

Deadlifts but its a love hate relationship


----------



## ShortStop (Feb 28, 2014)

The only time ill do dead lifts is when no one is around,lol. becuz i cant lift shit.. I hate em. The strain i get the couple days after feels like a migraine


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 28, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Deadlifts but its a love hate relationship



Same here, so I use a hex bar.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Same here, so I use a hex bar.



Wish the gym I use had one.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I was thinking about this today at the gym.  I am curious what you folks favorite exercise in the weight room is.
> 
> Mine is dips.  I have been doing them twice a week for 6 years now, and can damn near do them forever, it seems.  I remember on my 42nd birthday a few years ago, I set out to do 42 proper dips and ended up with 50.  On the other hand, my least favorite exercise that I do is dumbbell flyes...don't know why, I just don't care for them...
> 
> So, lets hear it guys...



Used to love dips but my delts take over too much and started getting tweaked as time went by.


----------



## kubes (Feb 28, 2014)

Always have enjoyed moving heavy weight on bench


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 1, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Wish the gym I use had one.



You might want to try talking to your gym manager about getting one, cause you never know!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 1, 2014)

Right but I'm buying a new house and moving an hour away in 20 days so new gym and bigger so not any point really


----------



## Big-John (Mar 1, 2014)

Def deadlift!


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 2, 2014)

Deads for sure. If you're ever feeling energetic, try supersetting squats with stiff-legged dl. You'll grow my friend!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Deads for sure. If you're ever feeling energetic, try supersetting squats with stiff-legged dl. You'll grow my friend!



I'm sure you would grow from those....


----------



## killswitch604 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tough call. There's always something to be said for getting a huge pump from dumbbell or barbell curls. LOL. But, right now it's between benching and deadlifting, only because I'm into heavier stuff at the moment. Love starting the day with 50 pull ups right after I wake up, also.


----------

